# pork tenderloin ideas



## irishkamadoguy (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have been away for a while, the kamado grill has been on the go every chance I have had though! 

I'm looking for some ideas about cooking pork tenderloin, thinking of stuffing it with some chorizo to keep it moist, but not sure about timings/temperature to aim for, any suggestions?

Justin


----------

